# الامر الوجودي



## makala

ماذا تعني العبارة الامر الوجودي في هذا السياق؟

اصل كل حركة وفعل في العالم من الحب والارادة.فهو اصل كل فعل ومبدؤه. كما ان البغض والكراهة مانع وصاد لكل ما انعقد بسببه ومادته.فهو اصل كل ترك اذا فسر الترك بالامر الوجودي كما يفسره بذلك اكثر اهل النظر.


----------



## Mejeed

أمر وجودي أي أن له وجود ، فبعض أهل النظر يفسرون الترك بأنه أمر عدمي ، أي ليس له وجود ، في مقابل الفعل الذي هو أمر وجودي طبعا ،فالترك عند هؤلاء هو عدم الفعل لا غير ، ولكن أكثر أهل النظر يفسرون الفعل والترك بأنهما وجوديان ، فكما أن الفعل له وجود ، فكذلك الترك له وجود .


----------



## Mahaodeh

الوجودية حركة فلسفية ترى أن العالم كله والفكر الفلسفي ينبع من وجود الإنسان.


----------

